# Goat vomitting / Swollen in face- cheeks/eyes



## sadie423 (Jun 22, 2012)

I just went out to get my goat for her morning milking and she didn't meet me at the gate. I heard her calling from in the shed. THere was vomit all over her mouth and all over the shed. SHe's a little wobbly on here feet too and sort of "crazed" look in her eye.  What do I do? She's been in the same pasture for months and no toxc plants yet. I don't know if she got into something or what else it could be. 

She's a 2 yr old Saanen

Vet's not open yet. and we are new to this area and I am not sure where the closes emergency place is


----------



## elevan (Jun 22, 2012)

Have you checked her temp?

My first guess with vomiting would be poisoning and would probably treat as such.


----------



## sadie423 (Jun 22, 2012)

Her temp was 102.5. I let the babies out and they are covered too. I looked the pasture over and it looks like my visiting family who were helping wth fencing yesterday fed them rhododendron. I found an online remedy with epsom salts and pepto and a few others and does them- not very well with that. I am going to try and go out later and get the mylanta, brandy, renco thing I saw. The babies are about 12 weeks. All are up and walking, but calling and low energy. What else can I do? What is the outlook on this poisoning?

Sarah


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 22, 2012)

If you are going to go out and buy something, then I would be getting activated charcoal. You can get that at a TSC.


----------



## Remuda1 (Jun 22, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> If you are going to go out and buy something, then I would be getting activated charcoal. You can get that at a TSC.


X2


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't know how to help but just wanted to give you my support. I pray they will be ok.


----------



## sadie423 (Jun 22, 2012)

TSC doesn't carry activated charcoal. My brother is checking at Southern States on the way over here. I have activated carbon for our fish tanks....don't know if that is useable or how to dose it? They are all still vomiting, my other doe is showing signs of not being well, but hasn't throw up yet. Should I induce?


----------



## heatherlynnky (Jun 22, 2012)

I get activated charcoal at walgreens you might try there. Can you use the kind they sell at pet stores in the fish section. Son sell just lose activated charcoal to use in the fancy filters. I know nothing so thats as much help as I can give. Health food stores also would carry it.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 22, 2012)

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=11956


----------



## sadie423 (Jun 23, 2012)

Yesterday morning I found one of my does and her 2 babies vomiting all over the place. My other doe was sick acting but not throwing up. I discovered my family who is here visiting had fed them Rhododendron prunings. They seem to be on the up swing now- starting to eat leaves, no vomiting, up a little more. Just the mom is really skinny. 

But my other doe, looks really bad. She is still down. Laying all day, and last night she seemed swollen in the face- upper face- around her cheeks and eyes, her lower jaw looks normal to me. Could this be because of the poison? Or something else like tetanus? I thought she'd be the quicker to recover since she wasn't vomiting like the others. 

Thanks for any advice,
Sarah


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 23, 2012)

Rhododendron is poisonous to goats, and I think that the ones vomiting would have a better chance of recovering, so long as you dont let them dehydrate.  Keep electrolytes in their water.

It may be too late for activated charcoal, but in case of ingested poisoning that would be my first step, along with some probios.

For the swelling, I'd give a dose of childrens benedryl.


----------



## sadie423 (Jun 23, 2012)

We treated the poisoning with charcoal, electrolytes and a homeopathic remedy. BUt I wasn't sure about the swelling. I think she did start throwing up after we went to bed last night, but today she is still down and the others are perking up. Maybe she just ate more after everyone else....


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 23, 2012)

I would also probably be getting some sort of pain reliever. swelling reducer into her. I have Banamine which is vet Rx but you can use child aspirin. You will have to search on here for a dose since I don't use it. Or the children's Benedryl would be good.


----------

